
Australian Attorney General's office to introduce new anti-encryption laws soon - mrmondo
https://www.computerworld.com.au/article/632097/encryption-crackdown-government-putting-finishing-touches-legislation/
======
mrmondo
tldr; from the shizzle
([https://share.thesizzle.com.au/sizzleshare/?id=4494](https://share.thesizzle.com.au/sizzleshare/?id=4494)):

> “It's only 16 days into 2018 and the Australian federal government is back
> on their bullshit regarding encryption. Last year, before Senator Brandis
> was ditched as Attorney General (Christian Porter is the new AG), he was
> following the UK & USA's "encryption is bad" playbook, and joining law
> enforcement in saying that due to easy to use, strong encryption,
> predominately on smartphones, Australia's safety is at risk because it's too
> hard for police to get into confiscated devices. Anyways, the AG's office
> said that "legislation to enable Australian law enforcement and security
> agencies to adapt to the challenges posed by ubiquitous encryption is in an
> advanced stage of development". How the government manages to screw this up
> will be exciting and innovative.”

